# 2017 Briawell waiting room!!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are eagerly awaiting our first kiss of 2017! Our last babies born were over 8 months ago so very much missing babies. We have about 25 days to wait until our first lot of does will kid. We have one drop and then 1 and a half months gap and the 2nd lot, another 1 month gap and the last few that are currently about to be bred. 
Here are the bucks we have used in the first group of kids: 
Tiny feet king. 5 year old elf buck. We have only had 1 doe kid to him before and this year have 6 does in kid to him. He is now sold so hoping for a keeper doe or 2 from him








Pickwil tippy. Almost 3 year old mini buck. We have had a few kids from him in the past but all were sold as so many people wanted his babies! He has been shown very successful with multiple grand champions. This year I'm hoping to keep a few doe kids from him








Serendipity Aztec Warrior. He is a 6 year old elf Buck that is such a sweetie. We have kept a few doe kids from him in the past with our first of his daughters kidding later this year! I have only ever kept 1 elf kid from him though so hoping to keep as many elf doe kids as possible and if there is a stand out elf buck he is allowed to stay too!








Briawell Déjà Vu. He is a 2 year old Buck and our first buck kid that we kept entire! He has been very successful in the show ring. We had twins born from him last year that we loved! The boy was sold as a wether and the girl has been kept in our herd. We are hoping to keep a few more from him this year. He has amazing udder genetics so can't wait to see that on his daughters








Mya-Ora Orbit we have only 3 does due from him and as we don't own orbit are hoping for some keeper does and even a buck if the right one is born. Orbit is being used over our boer and mini boer does to move forward with them. He is also a mini.








Happy herds Apache Warrior. These will be our first and only kids from Apache. We are hoping for 1-2 keeper does from him. We already have his son that we bought from his breeder. We have since sold Apache. 








The does:
Briawell phoebe is almost 2 years old and she is a FF in kid to king








Happy herds adonia is an older doe at 8 years old. He last kid was born Jan 2016 so we are very excited to see this baby to Aztec. The next photo is gretal who is also in kid to Aztec. She is 5 years old and we have our fingers and toes crossed for elf babies from this cross!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mya-Ora Ivy and Rivergate Superbass are next. Both are on their 3rd freshening. Superbass has kidded with us each time but this will be Ivy's first with us. Both are 3 and a half years old both are in kid to tippy















Next are M&M Bella faith and Dundula Melody. Faith is 4 years old and her 2nd kidding and melody is almost 3 and her 2nd kidding. We have had both these does from under 1 year old. They are both in kid to Apache. Both had beautiful kids last year to tippy but we had to sell them :/















These next 3 does are all in kid to a buck we leased called Texas so hoping for keeper does and a buck! We are really hoping to grow our small elf herd this year. Briawell Custard, Briawell Bridget and Briawell Tiffany






















Then we have twin sisters Briawell Millie and Mollie both in kid to Orbit. They are 2 years old and this is there first kidding








The last three are all in kid to our special Déjà Vu. They are mya-ora prim-Rose, bucko Devine and bucko summer! The kids from Devine and summer will be generation 5 Australian miniatures. There is only 5 does and 3 bucks that are generation 5! We own 2 of the bucks and 4 of the does. 














And summer on the next post as I'm at my photo limit


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And bucko summer








In the next group of kidding we have kids due from the following bucks pictured above:
Briawell Déjà Vu
Serendipity Aztec Warrior 
Tiny feet king

And also from these bucks:
Kyeebah Cricket. Cricket is a 9 year old Buck and I believe these may be his last kids as breeding really knocked him about  








Enchanted Nougat. Nugget is crickets son and these will be his first kids! He is almost 3 years old now








And Mya-Ora Mr grey. He is a beautiful boy that has been ver successful in the show ring. He is almost 2 years of age


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Déjà Vu was bred with kazoo took took and Briawell grace. Grace is his 1/2 sister so we are very interested to see what happens with this breeding. 















Aztec has been joined with 3 does. 2 elf does for their FF pickwil Stella and pickwil Priscilla. They are both only 2 months off turning 2. The last is a pixie doe Rivergate dolce gabana. We are really hoping for elf ears from dolce






















Old boy crickey was bred with 3 does. Pikkinni park Bailey is 3 years old and this is her 2nd kidding, happy herds charlotte is 9 this year and we have her last daughter in our herd that is 1 and a half years old. Last is Minique mauve. Mauve and cricket have been bred together before to produce nugget and a doe we used to own, Hannah who we unfortunately lost


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Next buck is Nugget who was bred with his 2 1/2 sisters enchanted chloe and Kara. 















Mr Grey was bred with 2 FF does that we bred. They are both daughter of Aztec. Briawell Xena Warrior and Briawell moulin rouge















Lastly is king with 3 does. Enchanted Sunday jumped in with him  we are hoping for maybe elf ears from keatas kids desert and our unregistered doe star






















After this we just have the few late cycling does that are either just bred or we are waiting for them to recycle


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck, you have a bunch of pretty goats  What breed is Apache? His coat is amazing!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Apache is an Australian miniature goat with a sheltie coat  all of them are either Australian miniature, Australian miniature elfs, mini boers or boer


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful goats I can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks  we can't wait! Been such a big break in between kids. 3 weeks and 2 days until the first doe is due!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

17 days until the first 2 are due! Adonia and ivy are first up. Well maybe phoebe first but she has 2 dates. One is in 10 days time and the second in 20 days


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We had the first doe kid today. Ivy had her first kidding with us. She has previously had 2 single kiddings. Today she had twins. Completely unassisted had them both kidded, clean and drinking within 30 mins of her starting proper labour. The kids were bouncy and active within 30 mins of being born! Twin boys


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

A new little elf baby born today to our very special FF Phoebe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twin girls born today from my 8 year old doe. This is her 4th kidding. Strong kids again up quickly drinking and moving within 20 mins of being born! One is smaller butnjust as feisty.

All 3 have kidded pretty much 24 hours after the last. All around 12-1pm and all under the same tree in the paddock! Must be the spot to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 2 does due tomorrow. One went day150 last year at 10pm at night. The other kidded day 146 last year but on 149 now. She kidded during the day last year about 3pm. We have 3 does that can kid any time! So excited to finally have babies again. We have been deciding names. Any suggestions for the twin girls born last? Mom is Adonia and we like the name to link to the mom and sometimes dad. Sire is Aztec Warrior


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jasmine kidded today. White doe, dappled boy. Then 20 mins gretal kidded


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gretal had triplet girls but one was still born  a perfect little Swiss girl which is what I have been wanting from her for years


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes poor Gretal is upset and seems to be trying to find her baby. We let her keep the stillborn for awhile until she seemed to realise but after removing the kid she started acting flustered and scattered but still caring for and feeding her other 2. Just keeping a close eye on her. She has never had triplets I thought she was having twins


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor thing  Hopefully she'll bounce back soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Super cute kids!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This morning gretal is more herself. Back to loving and cleaning me and letting me help her with baby sitting whilst she ate breakfast and was happily munching hay before this. Her kids are strong and moving well. 

My one concern is gretals afterbirth. She has passed a lot of it but went to start eating it and broke off the bottom part. That was yesterday about 5.30-6pm (2 hours after kidding) the rest was still hanging and was coming out slowly for the next 2-3 hours. Since about 9.30-10pm last night till this morning 6am it hasn't come any further. I am concerned it lost its weight to help it come out and has just stopped. What can I do to help this? Or is a vet needed now?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tie whatever you have to a string and tie the other end to the placenta. You want the object just touching the ground to shake out the placenta. Things that work well are like a small plastic bottle, a rubber glove, etc with about 6 ounces of water inside.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes we have attached a rubber glove with water with about 150-170ml water after speaking with vet. Vet has said to contact again in few hours if this doesn't help. Doe is acting perfectly normal and eating well so that's a good sign.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twin boys born today  little elf boys. Custard is doing really well and being a great mom.
These are Texas first ever babies so exciting to see what he produces


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twins born just an hour ago. First night time babies! 
Boy and girl twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your busy! Congrats!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Only another 4 in the next 10 days, 1 in 27 days and then in 78 days another wave!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats on all the babies! You must be busy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is your current kid count? Congrats on all the recent additions


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

14 kids total (1 still born doe kid) for 7 does. 7 boys, 7 girls  yes very busy but so happy to have babies again. 4 of the boys are already sold with deposits and will be picked up once they are 4 weeks old (on bottle, vaccinated, disbudded, wethered) and still undecided on the does.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of the babies today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Single doe kid born to our FF bridget  we had everything crossed for a doe kid from Bridget








And this little girl was born and the mom was not interested! We have tried so much so now getting her to take a bottle and also holding mom to feed her. 
This little girl is the first to be born in the same paddock as our maremma and he stepped up, had the baby cleaned, dry and was keeping her warm and protecting her. I am so proud of him. He is only 8 months old himself and did everything just so right!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twins today for FF mollie  doe/ buck twins she kidded unassisted and doing well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are adorable.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Faith kidded last night. We got them dry, feeding and happy. Will get photos this morning  this is it for 21 days and we have Melody. She was served to kid today but recycled to kid in 21 days.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Faiths twin girls 

And some photos of the 2 born yesterday. My partner is so excited he go 2 girls and 1 boy from the Buck he used. We sold that buck on so he is happy to have daughters to move forward with


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have had a few small signs of what I think is selenium deficiency so will have to look into our feed and minerals... had 3-4 kids a bit low on their Pastures, one doe struggle with passing afterbirth and she also had a thick sack on one kid and her other is one that's a bit low. The kids all come up within a few days 
We are thinking of getting the Vit E/ selenium gel and we have already ordered injectable selenium from our vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That happens. Seems like there aren't too many places anymore that have adequate selenium.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Our last kids of this group were finally born!
Twin boys! Melody (mom) had a easy kidding. Last year she had a single doe and she is coping very well with her twins  
Now we have 7 weeks before more babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Such sweet faces!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------

